# Johnsons Beach Report



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Went out this morning before heading to Disney World and got a few fish. 2 Whitings, 1 Blue, 1 Red, 1 Drum. Both Red and Drum put back and kept the Blue and Whitings for future shark fishing. Would have stayed longer but a pelican flew into both of my lines and made a mess of my Penn Fathom. Other wise a great morning:thumbup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like you had a pretty good morning. Thanks for the report I've been wondering if anything was biting out there.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

nice haul.!!

I was out there for a few hours and got skunked. was that you at crossover H?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work on bait for the toothy critters.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes sir that was me..


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Great job man !! Nice to know jb is waking back up.


----------

